
Ask HN: Printing'@'Home? - KennyFromIT
Hey all,<p>I have a 3D printer (a simple little Creality Ender 3 Pro), and I would love to put it to good use somehow and help my fellow human beings in need; possibly printing parts for a ventilator during this coronavirus pandemic.<p>Are there any good sources available to match supply (i.e. people with printers) with demand (i.e. hospitals needing ventilators)?
======
IanDrake
Most people are printing masks frames using house filters for the filter and
face shield frames using overhead transparencies for shields.

I'm my area a local maker group has coordinated with the local hospital to
print and distribute face shields. We have about 25 makers printing them now.

I would check local maker groups or contact your local hospital to see what
they're accepting.

